# puppy swimming lessons



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Well, sort of puppy. Cues is going to be 1 yr old next week. I wish I had the first shots, but I knew I had to get in the water first, and I didn't want to bring the camera into the pool. Those pictures would have been priceless. It went from NO Mommy, NO!!!!! PLEASE DON"T MAKE ME!, to hurry up and throw my toy in the pool again in like 10 minutes. 
OH, I can dive in!











I'm an excellent swimmer!










Please just one more time!









A good time was had by all


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Great pics!!!!!!!! Is that about the age they learn to swim?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great photo's!

Stark was swimming in my parents inground pool at 9ish weeks, and now when we visit he RUNS to the gate...lol.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I hope Jake loves the water like Cues does!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

NO, she's actually been swimming a bit in ponds for a few months. But, it seems like it's a bit more difficult to get them comfortable in the pool.We just opened the pool, and it seemed like it was time to teach her ways to keep cool other than laying on an air conditioning grate all summer.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Very cute! Frag discovered the joy of a kiddie pool yesterday, but was quite upset that he couldn't sit or lay down in it because there wasn't enough space. 

I wish we knew someone with a pool that he could swim in.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Pic's are sooooo cute!! 

We haven't taken Ace to the water yet...but Nellie had a kiddie pool when she was younger. We couldn't get her to go in so we start tossing her toys in...she just looked at us like "why on earth did you just do that??!!"


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Awesome!


----------



## jimmyhasadog (May 20, 2010)

So cute, all pooped out at the end


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

What awesome photo's! What a beautiful girl


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I love the photos!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Rorie never did get used to the pool...ponds, rivers, oceans but not the pool...great pics!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Great pictures.

Love the last one - says it all! Pooped, wet, and happy.


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

How big is Cues?


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

celiamarie said:


> How big is Cues?


 Last time I checked, she was right at 24 inches. She hasn't grown taller in several months.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

The first time I took Max to my brother in law's, he immediately jumped in the lake and started swimming at about 10 weeks. My BRIL's 2 dobermans jumped in, as if to save him, but it just turned into a swimming festival. I never taught him to swim, so I can only guess that he had done it with the breeder before me.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Awesome set up! Love the pool, I bet it's great to own a pool cause then they can get a low impact exercise.


----------

